# Compatible schooling fish with gouramis?



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Anyone have any advice to give on the subject? I have a 55 gallon tank.

I'm currently eyeing Harlequin Rasboras and Serpae tetras in numbers of 10-15 to go along with some of the smaller species of gouramis(max 3-4 inches).

Does this sound reasonable? 

I was originally considering tiger barbs since they get a bit larger and can hold their own against the larger species of gourami(blue/kissing), but from what I have read they are very aggressive fin nippers.

My tank will be heavily planted on all levels of the aquarium and I intend to have several SAE's as cleanup. Any suggestions? I am looking for a colorful peaceful schooling fish that have very tight formations(I knew when I looked at the large tank of rasboras that I really wanted to get them in if they wouldn't be bullied and killed).


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Cardinal tetras. Tight schoolers, attractive fish, relatively docile, eat readily, bigger than neons, and hardy


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

My planted 55 has 2 gourami, large blue with 2 spots, and a dwarf and they get along with all thier tank mates


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Good to know! Appreciate the info.


----------

